# WinISD or BBP similar program Mac Compaitble



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am looking for a program like WinISD or BBP that is mac(os x) compatible. I dont feel like setting up parallels or booting into bootcamp. Can anyone help please  thank you in advance.

~mir ali~


----------



## caohyde (Sep 27, 2005)

i'm interested in this as well. like with megalomaniac, i'm not too keen in using bootcamp or creating a dual boot system for macs (twice the headaches and things to maintain).


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

I've looked for something like this, but to no avail.

AFAIK there is currently no equivalent to WinISD or BBP for OS X, although I hope that someone will prove me wrong.

In the meantime, looks like Parallels Desktop is the best way to go.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/frdgroup.htm

First in the list is UniBox....that's what you want.


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

Flexunits Loudspeaker Box Calculator by Softica. Works in Firefox, not Safari. Frequency Response, phase response, cone excursion and group delay. Oh, and a cabin gain feature


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Punk0Rama said:


> http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/frdgroup.htm
> 
> First in the list is UniBox....that's what you want.


that f-in wild! thanks i hope it works well




epifant said:


> Flexunits Loudspeaker Box Calculator by Softica. Works in Firefox, not Safari. Frequency Response, phase response, cone excursion and group delay. Oh, and a cabin gain feature


thank you to


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Punk0Rama said:


> http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/frdgroup.htm
> 
> First in the list is UniBox....that's what you want.


Ok i tested it, it doesnt work. All the macros used were based on Windows so everything is erroring out 


i think i'll email that site to see what they can do about it.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a response


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to switch to a mac soon. So, I hope some good program's out their.

Richard


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, looks like windows wins this round 

Thankfully I found a "free" version of Parallels 3  . I dont mind sharing at a flick of a PM 

I had bootcamp already installed so it uses the same HDD from there for it, I didnt need to install windows twice


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't have a intel mac, and I found a "free" version of virtualPC just to run winISD. Luckily winISD doesn't require too many resources because virtual PC is pretty slow. Sucks there is nothing really for us mac users.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

osamu said:


> I don't have a intel mac, and I found a "free" version of virtualPC just to run winISD. Luckily winISD doesn't require too many resources because virtual PC is pretty slow. Sucks there is nothing really for us mac users.


Parallels is pretty cool. i have messed with virtualPc and paralells now(2 different machines though). parallels seems to run smoother, even though it just uses 1 core.


----------



## caohyde (Sep 27, 2005)

hey, how can i get a "free" copy for myself?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am afraid that would be illegal. However this forum has a wonderful PM system brother


----------

